# Had a pretty good weekend



## Totaloutdoorsman (Dec 27, 2016)

Shot 4 shovelers, one golden eye and a teal. We've never shot shovelers or golden eye before which was a nice surprise.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 27, 2016)

Mixed bag ive never had. Nice hunt!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice!  I have seen two pair of shovelers on a nearby lake all week while scouting in Laurens County.  Drakes are good looking birds IMO


----------



## hrstille (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice hunt


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice Hunt & Thanks for your service!


----------



## mcarge (Dec 28, 2016)

Killed one Goldeneye hen near Savannah in the last 20 years; in my experience not very common.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 1, 2017)

That is a good looking mixed bag for sure.  Good deal.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 3, 2017)

mcarge said:


> Killed one Goldeneye hen near Savannah in the last 20 years; in my experience not very common.


I killed one last year. First one I ever killed


----------



## jasper181 (Jan 10, 2017)

There was a Goldeneye in the lake on my property in the city limits of Savannah Christmas week.


----------

